# So annoyed!!



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

So in the great quamar m80e saga, I had found a supplier that had an ex demo unit locally in red for £300, I had agreed to buy it and was going to collect tomorrow.

So I get a text tonight saying its been sold! But that (amazingly enough) he just happens to have another identical one, In identical colour and condition, but this one will cost me £360.

Sounds to me like he simply wanted to get more money out of me. So declined to do a deal.

No idea how people who do business like this are still trading.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds like a right shister. I would have told him to stuff it as well

Good luck with the continued hunt


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

sounds nice in red as well


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Aye... I was looking forward to it... But at £360 it's only another £80 for a new one..so not worth it


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Agree turn up with £300 cash put it on the table and call his bluff................. or £280 if your cruel...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't even wanna deal with someone that conducts business in such an underhand fashion


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I have just had a massive shunt around in the kitchen. If i cant get a brasilia rr55od i will seriously consider this one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> I have just had a massive shunt around in the kitchen. If i cant get a brasilia rr55od i will seriously consider this one


that sounds messy and painful......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That doesn't sound right at all Shrink.

Best avoiding dealing with this supplier in the future.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

The name of the supplier might help others avoiding becoming a victim.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Coffeedirect.co.uk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good call shrink seems a bit of a cheek as I always thought the price is the price!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's not on, if they verbally accept your offer for a product , then they should keep it for you and supply it . They have entered into a verbal contract for the sale of that item . If they then cock up and can't supply it , as a gesture of goodwill they should offer you some kind of discount on the item they have.

To say oops , I sold it someone else , is at best really poor stock management from a disorganised company ( perhaps two different people sold it at the same time ), and at worst is just an obvious poor sales ploy to get you to pay more for the item , as they think you have psychologically committed to having it .

Either way not great .


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think in reality, when he found out that no one in the UK had a model. He just decided to try squeezing me for more money. It seems unlikely that he sold a lightly used red model, and then just happened to have another lightly used red model lying around that happened to be £60 more.

I doubt it was ever sold at all. He's just being a chancer


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Feel for you mate, you have had a long haul chasing an 80, and to then get your hopes up and then this, but the way i look at it, it wasn't meant for you and a better one is out there with your name on it.

Funny enough we were driving down to blackness for some work and were going to call into this place for a look glad we didn't now

Robert


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The fact that it took him a week to answer my email enquiry should have given me some kind of heads up as to how he conducts business. The fact that he seems to have no new stock of anything and instead keeps pushing second hand stock, which is priced on a whim!


----------

